# U.K. and Canada have agreed for a trade deal!



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2020)

​


> The UK and Canada have reached a deal to continue trading under the same terms as the current European Union agreement after the Brexit transition period ends.
> 
> The Government said the agreement paves the way for negotiations to begin next year on a new comprehensive deal with Canada, which has been touted as one of the benefits of the UK leaving the EU.
> 
> ...




Source: https://jerseyeveningpost.com/news/...ade-can-continue-under-same-terms-as-eu-deal/

Some good news at long last! Very promising future for both glorious countries.​


----------



## jimbo13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Boesy said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Source: https://jerseyeveningpost.com/news/...ade-can-continue-under-same-terms-as-eu-deal/
> ...



Until recently I been a Borris fan, just out of curiosity do brits use "Bojo" as just a short or as a pejorative.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2020)

jimbo13 said:


> Until recently I been a Borris fan, just out of curiosity do brits use "Bojo" as just a short or as a pejorative.


No idea.

It's supposed to be spelled BoJo, I think? I'd just call him Boris since it's his he's better known.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2020)

Yeah, that does sound like good news. So only Canada and Japan so far?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Yeah, that does sound like good news. So only Canada and Japan so far?


Hopefully Australia too since they are a Commonwealth Country. It'd be cool to see U.S. join the list, too.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 22, 2020)

Always nice to hear good news.  

... I'm just curious whether or not brexiteers agree with this. First you had a trade deal with Japan that was a copy paste job of the deal with the EU, and now you've got the same with Canada.
(sarcasm) trade deals are easy to make, eh Boris?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2020)

Will have to read what goes.

I am wary both because Canada is going for the EU (granted I don't think their terms are that bad) but more because Canada's romp with the US this last few years has not born pleasant fruit from where I sit (IP law, pharma, some tech aspects).
If this means a second hand US deal where the US had Canada seemingly either bent over a barrel or caught with their trousers down... not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

What makes this extra interesting is that there's still a petition active to make a trade agreement with Canada and other countries, and here it is. It has happened without it.

Still, here's the link: https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/554372

Rather the U.K. deal with Canada, Japan and other countries than the EU. Portugal could be a good asset for U.K. given so many Brits moved there and they produce quality food, wine, meat, fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 23, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Portugal could be a good asset for U.K. given so many Brits moved there and they produce quality food, wine, meat, fruits and vegetables.


So...in reality, you're just pushing for one of those "brexit in name only" kind of deals? 

I certainly don't mind. But then again, I'm not agreeing with guys like @shamzie who's against all sorts of deals whatsoever.


----------



## Doran754 (Nov 26, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> So...in reality, you're just pushing for one of those "brexit in name only" kind of deals?
> 
> I certainly don't mind. But then again, I'm not agreeing with guys like @shamzie who's against all sorts of deals whatsoever.



That's not quite true. I would like trade deals. In regards to the EU though, I think It's best the UK leaves the EU and it's all constitutions first, for a clean slate. If the UK is completely out they have a better chance of getting a good fair trade deal without being leveraged on all sorts of bullshit like free movement.


----------

